# Horse update, lots of pics!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The transformation in him is_ amazing!!_ What a remarkable job you've done of turning him around.:adore: I am so very happy, and impressed, with your dedication and what you've accomplished. How lucky he is so to have wound up with you! I shudder to think what would have become of him had he not. You deserve to be very proud of yourself, I sure am! roud: The last photo has BEAUTY written all over it. You are simply the best!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you Chagalls mom, you are too sweet


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! I remember when you started this little saga! Sorry it took so many turns and twists before you got where you are now........the last pic just RADIATES joy! So happy for you both....He looks fantastic and has a good home, and you look happy that you finally got the horse you wanted!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a transformation indeed! He is very lucky to have found you. You beaming smile in the last photo says it all.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Well done on not giving up on your beautiful boy!


----------

